# Valeting in a rented unit insurance



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been with NIG for the past 5 years, been paying around a £1000 per year for all the usual liability including emploer liability and 10k contents, the landlord cover the buildings, when looking last year I couldn't find anyone else to quote.

Can anyone recommend anyone?

Plus im insured upto 100k per car, though I have a separate motor trade policy.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Stick with NIG, as long as the cover is right for your needs. They aren't quoting for new business for valeters anymore, but will honour existing business. You'd be hard pushed to find a cheaper alternative.

Is your road risks also with NIG?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, must say ive spoke to others and they say NIG is the only one to quote but I didnt realise they wernt doing new business! 

I don't currently have road risk insurance, Can you recommend anyone for this?

Cheers


----------

